# Art Deco House



## Infraredd (Jun 15, 2015)

Saw this last year & decided to see if it was derelict. It is but the main house is locked up and as I'm no burglar or vandal that's the way it stayed. Must have been expensive in it's day as it has an architects plaque outside - C Michel J Chiossome Architectes.
Pictures






















Outside courtyard






And back door 






Out-houses & garage
















Taster of the inside which shall remain unseen.











Thanks for looking.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 15, 2015)

WOW, nice find. Really like the last shot a lot. Nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2015)

What a beauty,would love to see the interior! A very interesting radiogram?in the outhouse too.Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lavino (Jun 16, 2015)

Great find it sure is a nice looking place


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 17, 2015)

Nice one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 17, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> What a beauty,would love to see the interior! A very interesting radiogram?in the outhouse too.Great shots and thanks for sharing.



It's an old (very French) stove/wood burner.


----------



## Lexemes (Jun 18, 2015)

This house was built by the architecte Lucien Dufour. If you let me know which road it is on or the town in Pas de Calais (is it Cucq or Merlimont ?) I can let you know for whom it was built and what happened... This could be around 1926. No doubt the owner died and the property is stuck in "succession" whereby the children never agree to a sale price. Because of the fish eye lens used, it is hard for me to recognise it.


----------



## Infraredd (Jun 21, 2015)

Lexemes said:


> This house was built by the architecte Lucien Dufour. If you let me know which road it is on or the town in Pas de Calais (is it Cucq or Merlimont ?) I can let you know for whom it was built and what happened... This could be around 1926. No doubt the owner died and the property is stuck in "succession" whereby the children never agree to a sale price. Because of the fish eye lens used, it is hard for me to recognise it.


Hi To be quite honest I haven't a clue where this is. It's on my Peage avoiding route down to Limoges. I go Boulogne-sur-Mer then to Rouen & it was still light at Rouen so I think it was after heading down to Chartres. I don't remember much of this journey as I drove all night. This village has this house then the next is a derelict cottage no 13 & round the bend heading south is another derelict in among houses a bit back from the road. God knows what it's called? Maybe this helps?


----------

